# software for correcting distortion



## sunnyVan (Nov 13, 2013)

My samyang 14mm is on its way. I'm well aware that that there's massive complex distortion, but based on nice review and excellent price I'm going to give it a try. 

What software would you recommend to correct the distortion? I've heard of PTlens so far. I have LR but I am under the impression that PTlens would do a better job. Does it really? I'd appreciate especially for those who use samyang 14 to share their experience in correcting distortion. Many thanks.


----------



## Marsu42 (Nov 13, 2013)

sunnyVan said:


> My samyang 14mm is on its way. I'm well aware that that there's massive complex distortion, but based on nice review and excellent price I'm going to give it a try.



For complex distortions, DxO is hands down the best solution, check their site if your body/lens combination is supported (and by which version).


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Nov 13, 2013)

I always use LR for correcting distortion (mostly do it manually) and use content-aware in CS6 to clone any missing areas ... but I heard a lot of goods things about DxO Pro optics ... they also have DxO View Point that integrates well with LR (as a plugin) for faster corrections.


----------



## j1jenkins (Nov 13, 2013)

DxO Optics pro is great for this. You can download a trial version and see for yourself. I also use LR, but I've recently found that DxO performs better.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 13, 2013)

j1jenkins said:


> DxO Optics pro is great for this. You can download a trial version and see for yourself. I also use LR, but I've recently found that DxO performs better.



I don't think DxO has module for the Samyang 14mm, though (or any Samyang lenses on Canon bodies, for that matter, although they do support several for Nikon). 

http://www.dxo.com/intl/photography/dxo-optics-pro/supported-equipment


----------



## sunnyVan (Nov 13, 2013)

DxO is about $100 while PTlens is $25. DxO seems to be able to do a lot more than correcting distortion. I should look into it more when I am home. 

Any current DxO users here? How do you use it in conjunction with LR?


----------



## sunnyVan (Nov 13, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> j1jenkins said:
> 
> 
> > DxO Optics pro is great for this. You can download a trial version and see for yourself. I also use LR, but I've recently found that DxO performs better.
> ...



I guess I'd have to do it manually then?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 13, 2013)

sunnyVan said:


> Any current DxO users here? How do you use it in conjunction with LR?



DxO Optics Pro is a RAW converter. IMO, it does a better job than LR, but it is a converter only and doesn't have the photo library management features that LR does (I use Aperture to manage my libraries).


----------



## Marsu42 (Nov 13, 2013)

sunnyVan said:


> Any current DxO users here? How do you use it in conjunction with LR?



As neuro said, these don't integrate at all - you have to export a demosaiced tiff (or linear dng) from DxO to LR which means a 100mb instead of 20mb file and you don't automatically profit from future enhancements to the raw converter (DxO or LR), but have to manually repeat the procedure.


----------



## sunnyVan (Nov 13, 2013)

If I understand you correctly, DxO is used only when a picture needs certain treatments and is not used routinely in a workflow? It's kind of like photoshop but more specific to photography?


----------



## sandymandy (Nov 13, 2013)

did u try this

http://www.davidkinghamphotography.com/blog/2013/2/lens-profile-for-rokinon-samyang-14mm-2-8


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 13, 2013)

sunnyVan said:


> If I understand you correctly, DxO is used only when a picture needs certain treatments and is not used routinely in a workflow? It's kind of like photoshop but more specific to photography?



It's part of my routine workflow - I use it to convert every RAW image that I shoot. If you shoot jpg, then DxO is basically useless.


----------



## Marsu42 (Nov 13, 2013)

sunnyVan said:


> If I understand you correctly, DxO is used only when a picture needs certain treatments and is not used routinely in a workflow?



Of course you *can* convert every shot with DxO, but it's up to you to decide if the iq improvement makes sense vs. slower workflow and larger disk storage need.

For me as I shoot a lot ACR is more than enough, Adobe lens correction is fine unless it's a complex distortion. If you shoot low volume or are looking for the small edge vs. commercial competition, DxO might give you this advantage.

Last not least, if you produce HDR or panoramas, DxO is no disadvantage since these are assembled shots anyway and outside the raw workflow.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 13, 2013)

Marsu42 said:


> Of course you *can* convert every shot with DxO, but it's up to you to decide if the iq improvement makes sense vs. slower workflow and *larger disk storage need*.



I presume you're referring to creating TIFF files as an output, but I generally convert to JPG, and even when I use a TIFF to move to CS6, I don't save the TIFF file itself (there's no need, since I have the RAW image and the sidecar file with the conversion settings). So, I am storing my RAW files (which I'd keep anyway), final JPGs (which I'd keep anyway), and the only 'extra storage space' resulting from DxO are the sidecar files for each RAW image…and those sidecars take up a whopping 8 KB each.


----------



## sunnyVan (Nov 13, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> sunnyVan said:
> 
> 
> > If I understand you correctly, DxO is used only when a picture needs certain treatments and is not used routinely in a workflow? It's kind of like photoshop but more specific to photography?
> ...



Just out of curiosity, why did you pick Aperture over LR? Is Aperture better in some ways?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 13, 2013)

sunnyVan said:


> Just out of curiosity, why did you pick Aperture over LR? Is Aperture better in some ways?



Mainly a better UI and better integration with the OS (on Mac OS X), although of course, that's subjective.


----------



## cayenne (Nov 13, 2013)

See my recent post on this thread:

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=17252.105

It shows for a Mac how to get the Adobe Lens Profile Downloader set up (along with Adobe AIR required for mac install) for you to get the Samyang/Rokinon 14mm f/2.8 lens profile inside LR5 to use.

Hope that helps ya!!

cayenne

PS...I tried out the trial version of PTlens on my Rokinon 14mm....that was back when I was using Aperture, and it seemed to work out quite well too....VERY reasonable price.


----------



## sunnyVan (Nov 13, 2013)

sandymandy said:


> did u try this
> 
> http://www.davidkinghamphotography.com/blog/2013/2/lens-profile-for-rokinon-samyang-14mm-2-8



Yes I downloaded it. It's likely to work fine. I saw examples on Flickr where PTlens was used and seems to do an even better job.


----------



## Marsu42 (Nov 13, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> I presume you're referring to creating TIFF files as an output, but I generally convert to JPG, and even when I use a TIFF to move to CS6, I don't save the TIFF file itself (there's no need, since I have the RAW image and the sidecar file with the conversion settings).



Ok, that explains it - I'm always keeping the raw (dng with 20mb/picture or <10mb lossy dng) for keeping a raw only workflow, i.e. I only use the tools ACR provides - with this and a good deal of floating point tiff/exr and source files for focus stacking and so on my 2gb hd is now nearly full ... obviously I'm not very good at deleting old and mediocre pictures


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 13, 2013)

Marsu42 said:


> ...my *2gb* hd is now nearly full ...



2 GB?!? You using a computer from 1996??


----------



## Marsu42 (Nov 13, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Marsu42 said:
> 
> 
> > ...my *2gb* hd is now nearly full ...
> ...



Well, the speed of my laptop certainly sometimes feels like 1996 :-o but as you guessed this was a typo, I'm actually using a patent-pending holography quantum storage with 2pb, that's why I had only money left for a 6d


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Nov 14, 2013)

Marsu42 said:


> I'm actually using a patent-pending holography quantum storage with 2pb,


Holy $hit ... 2pb, that's a *lot* of storage! ... what do you store, lots of video footage?


----------

